# Possible hunts available for ZZ



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

i was considering doing this before the stand up act that paperboy put out there but im considering taking someone out to one of my spots in unit zz only for the cost of gas that it takes to get around...if anyone has this late hunt and wants an opportunity, send me a pm...im only 25 years old so someone in my age bracket would be preferable but not necessary...after all, most of the people i hunt and fish with from this site are 35+ years old...archery hunting is also a preference but doesnt matter...PM me soon so that i can figure out if i can make this happen or not!

oh yeah, ive been chasing thunder chickens for 13 years now so im not exactly a novice but definitely not a professional...i can guarantee one thing, we will have a great time!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hasn't hunt ZZ expired?


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> Hasn't hunt ZZ expired?


Yeap


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

He prob meant 234


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

guess i shouldve said 234...but isnt that technically still defined as unit zz? oh wait, only private land in unit zz but all land north of that line...sorry guys!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Waz_51 said:


> guess i shouldve said 234...but isnt that technically still defined as unit zz? oh wait, only private land in unit zz but all land north of that line...sorry guys!


ZZ is a unit. Hunts are numbered. The "ZZ Hunt" is actually hunt 301. There are still hunts going on in ZZ, including 234, 114, 118, 122...

So... don't apologize when you're right! 


KW


----------



## TRKYKLR (May 11, 2012)

Holy crap...your seasons are confusing!!

Mike


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Mike, yes, the license process here in MI is a bit complicated but we have the most outstanding quality turkey hunting on public lands because of it. The system allows for unlimited access to private lands knowing private landowners will control over crowding and prevent hunter inteference with each other on each private tract. On public lands, our quota system only allows a limited number hunters out at a time on specific areas of public lands but by having 4 different public land hunt periods for each area, it still allows for a lot of participation and minimizes hunter interference. 

I would not deer hunt public lands in southern MI for a lot of reasons with overcrowding being a big one. Turkey hunting public land here is awesome, thanks to our license system. Hunting is great even in the very last hunt period. I'm very happy with the regs here.


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

Everything is good in Waterloo, Grass Lake and Norvell... EdB lol


----------



## TRKYKLR (May 11, 2012)

I have heard from my buddy that lives there that the system is great. It just seems confusing to me cause I'm not there. Down here, our season opens on a certain day, April 1st, and closes on May 1st. There are certain public lands that are not open on certain days and no public land is open on Sundays. Private land is open at all times.

Mike


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

TRKYKLR said:


> Holy crap...your seasons are confusing!!
> 
> Mike


It seems that way at first but it's really not that bad. 

There are three seasons and a whole slew of units (areas). Figure out which unit you want to hunt in and during which date range and apply for the corresponding numbered hunt.

There are additional hunts that combine units.



EdB said:


> I would not deer hunt public lands in southern MI for a lot of reasons with overcrowding being a big one. Turkey hunting public land here is awesome, thanks to our license system. Hunting is great even in the very last hunt period. I'm very happy with the regs here.




We've bagged birds on public land during the late season in 2/3 of the last years. The year we struck out there was plenty of action but we just couldn't get set up right.

We see far more mushroom hunters than turkey hunters on public land during turkey season.

I'd love to see similar deer hunting regs.

KW


----------

